# Крипто > КриптоПРО >  Сброс 3-х месячной лицензии КриптоПро CSP 3.9, 4.0, 5.0

## crypto_crack

*Программа для сброса временной лицензии* (тип лицензии - серверная) *КриптоПро CSP x86-x64* - проверено на *3.9, 4.0, 5.0*.
Ссылка на *вирустотал* 
Скачать *cripto_reset_3.9_4.0_5.0.zip*

----------

atulam (24.12.2017), blade2_ld (08.07.2020), dimidron11 (02.07.2018), fordmustang22 (10.11.2020), ForgottenLie (27.02.2018), kiykomi (24.01.2018), Stasan-1 (10.07.2018)

----------


## Элвес

Можно перезалить? Гугл закрыл доступ к ссылке(

----------


## mazafucka

ПЕрезалейте куда ни будь пожалуйста для людей

----------


## Ujine13

Ни одна из сылок не работает.

----------


## vicont4063

Сам CSP 4.0 + Сброс триала на серверный (у мес)

----------

Im_guilty (04.07.2019), timurhv (29.08.2019)

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

Доброго времени суток, кому нужен сброс триала КриптоПро CSP на версиях 4.0/5.0 клиент и сервер ловите. Метод проверен на Windows Server 2008 R2 и КриптоПро CSP 4.0 (лицензия серверная) ..... КриптоПро CSP 5.0 сбрасывает но не у всех! 

https://turbo.to/4m8phqyppdwv.html

----------

Alex307 (16.11.2020), bambr07 (12.10.2020), bormix96 (20.02.2020), bugaga (15.12.2020), DeadeyeCola (07.10.2019), Im_guilty (04.07.2019), izp (15.10.2020), Serguei Loo (28.07.2019), timurhv (29.08.2019), TolyanUP (04.02.2021)

----------


## dimaker

Можно выложить где нибудь или прислать в личку.

----------


## Vikki767

подниму тему 4.0.9944 крипто про . как сбросить триал?

----------


## timurhv

Полная неграмотность. Триал нельзя было бы сбросить, если информация о лицензии хранилась на серверах разработчиков КриптоПро. А так - удалил ветки реестра, удалили программу, перезагрузил компьютер и произвел установку - все ок.

----------


## pilikan4ik

Заказывал постоянную лицензию для крипты 4.0.9976 на zакаzсrурtо@inbох.ру

----------


## bleeding

> хм, сейчас получилось сбросить триал для КриптоПро CSP 5.0, после удаления чистил утилитой CSPclean и вручную удалил ветку реестра
> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5fd35...4d6026b817b8e4


сегодня все получилось
дополнительно я удалил из реестра несколько записей, поиском ищешь csp и там будет пара тройка с упоминанием лицензии периода и так далее
легко ищется
и всё, пробник сброшен

----------


## makro

bleeding, сделал по вашему способу, система компьютера слетела к чертям со всеми сертификатами и данными

----------


## красный перец

> сегодня все получилось
> дополнительно я удалил из реестра несколько записей, поиском ищешь csp и там будет пара тройка с упоминанием лицензии периода и так далее
> легко ищется
> и всё, пробник сброшен


Автор сия чей пост вы перекопировали забыли отписаться, что способ уже не рабочий и удаляет все сертификаты пользователя и вся ОС встает колом, ветки реестра взаимосвязаны между собой

----------

Игорь Лушкин (05.03.2022)

----------


## Игорь Лушкин

> Автор сия чей пост вы перекопировали забыли отписаться, что способ уже не рабочий и удаляет все сертификаты пользователя и вся ОС встает колом, ветки реестра взаимосвязаны между собой


Ёперный театр

----------


## Игорь Лушкин

КриптоАРМ ГОСТ и КриптоПро CSP» версии 5.0 серверная неограниченная на офф. сайте стоит 65 000 рублей.
Ну даже 5 800 за несерверную тож неохото отдавать.

----------


## Игорь Лушкин

Вопрос к знатокам - если есть ключ на КриптоАРМ Гост 2.5, но он годовой и только на одно раб. место, то что будет если я его на вторую машину применю, мне его забанят нафиг или просто не пусти на вторую машину?  А то чет стремно на шару пробовать, таки деревянные уплачены.

----------


## красный перец

> Вопрос к знатокам - если есть ключ на КриптоАРМ Гост 2.5, но он годовой и только на одно раб. место, то что будет если я его на вторую машину применю, мне его забанят нафиг или просто не пусти на вторую машину?  А то чет стремно на шару пробовать, таки деревянные уплачены.


Если лицензия нормальная, а не из под какого-то СПАМ бота, она распространяется исключительно для одного рабочего места, другому человеку ее уже не смогут отдать. Были моменты когда пользователь нарушал условия при попытке установить на другое рабочее место разработчик ее сразу блокировал. Им же видно, как она используется

----------

Игорь Лушкин (09.03.2022)

----------


## Игорь Лушкин

> Если лицензия нормальная, а не из под какого-то СПАМ бота, она распространяется исключительно для одного рабочего места, другому человеку ее уже не смогут отдать. Были моменты когда пользователь нарушал условия при попытке установить на другое рабочее место разработчик ее сразу блокировал. Им же видно, как она используется


Понял, спасибо! Тогда не буду испытывать судьбу.

----------


## Ruslanrus

> хм, сейчас получилось сбросить триал для КриптоПро CSP 5.0, после удаления чистил утилитой CSPclean и вручную удалил ветку реестра
> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5fd35...4d6026b817b8e4


Подтверждаю, все получилось. В этой же ветке реестра есть пара файлов csp license, их тоже нужно удалить.

----------


## красный перец

Давайте додумайтесь это удалить, мало того что КЭП сразу сотрется с памяти контейнера или пк, так и все сопутствующие лицензии которые были удаляется. Крайне не рекомендуется

----------


## Аlеx MсStan

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Лицензионный ключ Криптопро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1 работает, рекомендую!

----------


## pachalexx

Кому необходим ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
100% рабочий, пишите на почту 6006380@mail.ru

----------


## ВruS13

> Кому необходим ключ для КриптоПро CSP 5.0.12417 КС1
> 100% рабочий, пишите на почту 6006380@mail.ru


Товарищи соискатели ключа, будьте бдительны. Вчера нарвалась на уловке мошенников-хочу и вас предупредить. Пишут сами на почту с приобретением ворованного ключа следующие люди: Алексей Николаевич Починкин и Роман Александрович Кочетков. Будьте бдительны и остерегайтесь. Не важно, какие условия они вам предложат. Получила следующий ответ от ТП разработчика, что ключ зарегистрирован на другую компанию и вытекающие проблемы при сдаче отчётности, отправки документации и использовании ЭП в работе

----------


## Чынгыc

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли с лицензией для работы с Криптопро 4.0.9963 CSP КС1, установилось без проблем и стало работать

----------


## dj-evgеniy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Примного благодарен, за быстрое решение вопроса с продлением ключа для Криптопро 4.0 версии

----------


## Djon Green

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Лицензия СКЗИ Криптопро 5.0 рабочая, встала на ура, быстро договорились, прислали, увидили, поставили

----------


## marchela589

Добрый день. У кого есть лицензия на CrypCP - это платная утилита для работы с подписанием и шифрованием файлов из командной строки? Поделитесь кому не сложно. Данный ключ(лицензия) P020G-Q0010-A5000-01UXA-XUFFD действует до 07.07.2022!. Можно даже выслать на почту: impuls.pochta@gmail.com

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день. У кого есть лицензия на CrypCP - это платная утилита для работы с подписанием и шифрованием файлов из командной строки? Поделитесь кому не сложно. Данный ключ(лицензия) P020G-Q0010-A5000-01UXA-XUFFD действует до 07.07.2022!. Можно даже выслать на почту: impuls.pochta@gmail.com


это триальный ключ, который разовое дается при первой установке программы, если его время истекло, повторно он его не даст установить. по поводу CrypCP есть адреса в ветке, узнавайте у них

----------


## Иван777666

Добрый день ! Кто может выручить? один документ подписать нужно!
Нужен ключ на крипто про TSP Client 2.0
cherep2240@rambler.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день ! Кто может выручить? один документ подписать нужно!
> Нужен ключ на крипто про TSP Client 2.0
> cherep2240@rambler.ru
> заранее спасибо


выше пост был, по пробуйте написать узнать

----------


## lkhаrlamov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Выражаю огромную благодарность за помощь с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12459, программа возобновила свою функциональность, все в порядке

----------


## GаrikBrain

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Заказ лицензия Криптопро 5.0 на порядок ниже рынка. Функционал работы не изменился все абсолютно тоже самое. За лицензиями на ПО теперь только сюда

----------


## сrymyl

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Отличный сервис. Очень удобно и быстро. Лицензия Криптопро 5.0.12500 корректно работает. Спасибо

----------

